# Redundant Stars



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

Saw this item on BBC
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7539516.stm

The phrase "Advances in technology meant astronomy in navigation became redundant," made me reflect. 
I used to enjoy taking stars and got a great sense of achievement especially if we had been "lost" for a few days.

I am totally out of touch having left the sea over 12 years ago when satnav was in its infancy and some old men still wanted astro navigation as a check. Can someone please tell me what the position finding routine is on a modern ocean going ship now and what back ups are in place.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There are several threads that cover the subject. Just do a forum search on the word sextant.
Here's one to get you started
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3445

Cheers
Kris


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

Many thanks


----------



## R781128 (Sep 18, 2005)

There are usually 3 or 4 different independent gps units on the bridge of a modern deep sea vessel but astro nav is still done where possible or practicable though in cases of very low manning it may not be practicable.


----------

